# Classic Cardigan for beginners and experienced knitters



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

The pattern is free, and I love this website.

If you are fairly new to knitting, an advanced knitter, or just want to try something different, take a look at this pattern. It is a classic, simple design, much like a Chanel cardigan.

The 10 st x 14 rs =4" gauge, in bulky yarn will knit up quickly in stockinette stitch. The sleeves are picked up in the round, the fronts and back are joined at the shoulders, then joined in the round, top down, no seams , no sewing, and a 2 stitch I-cord bind off edge.

A beginner could knit this up in no time.

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2016/02/25/classic-knit-jacket/


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you! I love the simplicity of the look.


----------



## Tundrabunny (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice! I'll put this on my (very long) list of things I want to make.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Fabulous pattern. I have a few Purl Soho patterns and they are all brilliant . Thank you for the link.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Very nice and classic. Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice classy lines thank you.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> The pattern is free, and I love this website.
> 
> If you are fairly new to knitting, an advanced knitter, or just want to try something different, take a look at this pattern. It is a classic, simple design, much like a Chanel cardigan.
> 
> ...


Very Chanel! Love this one and the web site is a favorite.


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

This one is a Winner! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing this sweater. This is lovely in its simplicity.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Such a nice simple sweater. I wanted to make it. Then I saw circs.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

diobsession said:


> Such a nice simple sweater. I wanted to make it. Then I saw circs.


Don't give up. The circulars are being used because of the large number of stitches. They are being used in place of straights.


----------



## neicyann (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing , I have never made me a sweater, so it looks like this might just be the one. I already have a yarn in my stash to complete it. Look forward to showing it after I get it together. I always make baby stuff . I guess they don't complain so I just keep doing them. It's time for this girl to make something for herself besides socks,


----------



## Mawhite (May 11, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. The sweater is a classic.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you, love the style!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I love this! I am also looking for a similar pattern - only not with heavy yarn...something lightweight & simple.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Simply beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, love how simple it looks! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks, always looking for simple patterns.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you. Love the looks of this sweater.


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

I love it but would prefer something in a lighter weight. Any suggestions on converting it?


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for that site, will have to check into that.


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing the pattern link.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, what a lovely sweater


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Perfect sweater


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

sharyncd said:


> I love it but would prefer something in a lighter weight. Any suggestions on converting it?


I have an app on my phone, KnittingCalc. Also, I believe someone on KP shared a link for an online stitch substitution calculator.This pattern is a bulky knit, and should probably be considered more of a jacket than a sweater.

PurlSoho is a brick and mortar store, and they sell yarn online. This is one of their free pattern designs and certainly they are in business to sell their own yarn.

As long as you get the correct dimensions, you could certainly substitute any yarn you like for the bulky yarn in this pattern. A lighter (thinner) yarn will mean more stitches per inch, and more drape. This will change the look and feel of this cardigan, and that may be a design element you prefer. Tweed, boucle', and slubbed might be interesting.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

I love the Purl Soho designs. So classic.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I love that site. They have beautiful, free, simple patterns and every once in a while I want a simple pattern to knit.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> The pattern is free, and I love this website.
> 
> If you are fairly new to knitting, an advanced knitter, or just want to try something different, take a look at this pattern. It is a classic, simple design, much like a Chanel cardigan.
> 
> ...


I have this one, I do love classics. The simplicity of the lines allows us to work on our precision knitting, does it not?


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

Very classy and free! I've added to my favorites. Thank you.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for this link, great jacket


----------

